# Speed racers... this is 4 u...



## koolbluez (Feb 9, 2007)

Check this CrunchGear link displayin the fastest commercial vehicles money can buy.

Land: *Bugatti Veyron 16.4*
$1.5 million, 0 - 60 in 2.5 seconds, 2-tonner, max speed 253mph, 1000 horses
Air: *Cessna Citation X*
$20 million first-hand rate, max altitude 43,000 feet, top speed Mach 0.92 (~587mph), range 3800 miles
Water: *118 Wallypower yatch*
$25 million, 118 feet, 95-tonner, 70mph, 16,800 horses, fuel tank 5812ltrs, milege! 14 gallons/min @ top speed


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 9, 2007)

nice post.
&
Now I am a OWL


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 10, 2007)

*Electric revolution*

Electric vehicle maker, Zap (*Z*ero *A*ir *P*ollution) & it's consultancy, one of the world's premier automotive consultancies & automotive major, Lotus Engineering, are working on a production-ready, long-range, all-wheel drive crossover high-performance electric car based on Lotus’ lightweight APX (*A*luminum *P*erformance *C*rossover) concept design, goin by the name *Zap-X*. The battery system for the vehicle (details have yet to be disclosed) boasts a *350 mile* range between charges and a *10 minute recharge time*. Four in-hub electric motors, delivering *161 bhp a piece*,  will give the Zap-X a total of *644 horsepower* and a top speed of *155 mph.*

The Zap-X is being positioned to compete with high-performance Electric Vehicles like Tesla's Roadster (for which Lotus did body design) and its "WhiteStar" (codename) electric sedan.

It's supposed to look something like this...

*i.treehugger.com/images/2007-2-1/apx_side-1.jpg *www.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/zap_lotus_electric_suv_2.JPG *www.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/zap_lotus_electric_suv.JPG​ 

Drool on guyz. We've all the right to.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice one
Real cool


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 10, 2007)

hmmm.....bugatti was awesome.....


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2007)

joey_182 said:
			
		

> bugatti *was* awesome.....


 .... the buggati *is* awesome


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

the bugatti was,is and will remain awesome


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2007)

what, how can you forget the *Grand Daddy of SuperCars*

*McLaren F1*   
*img107.imageshack.us/img107/4351/mclarenf1bkp1.th.jpg

that car was, is & will always be the ULTIMATE

0-100 in 3.2 Seconds
Top Speed - 372KMPH
Power - 627bhp @ 7400RPM
*Powered By BMW V 12 Engine    *


that car's present price is *5 Crores + *, for a second hand car, that is.

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/3685/mclarenf1rearfr4.th.jpg
*these Performance figures achieved in 1993*


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 11, 2007)

^^ Correction. The McLaren F1 'was' the grand daddy. The current grand daddy of supercars is Buggati Veyron. 987 bhp@6000 rpm. 127.5 kgm(!!!!!)@ 5500 rpm. 0-100 in 2.8 sec, 0-160 in 5.5 and 0-160-0 in just 9.9 finally breaking the 10 sec barrier. And all this despite weighing 1890 pavement crumbling kg. And price? 7.5 crore. Now thats what i call ULTIMATE.
(Source:AutoCar)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2007)

^^it aint ULTIMATE, 

why- 

* McLaren F1 was the FASTEST Production CAR for a RECORD of **11 years*





			
				WikiPedia- McLaren F1 said:
			
		

> "It was rightfully defeated by the *806 BHP Swedish Koenigsegg CCR in 2004* at Nardo, Italy."



dont forget this car doesnt have all those Gizmo's of today's SuperCars, but still it beats the crap out of them, whatever department you may see...in Price, Performance, *Style*, Engineering......


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ Well facts are facts. The Veyron beats McLaren F1 fair and square. Just because its an older car doesn't mean its better. I'm not saying its a bad car. Heck i was dreaming of owning this car till a few years ago. But then came Veyron which raised the bar of how good a Supercar should be. The grand looks of the car, the sumptuous calf skin leather covered and actual diamond studded interior, an engine with the torque of a locomotive, and techo wizardry that would put a NASA space shuttle to shame. Add in the the exclusivity factor and the knowledge that no one on Earth can ever overtake you and there is just no denying the fact that this the ULTIMATE. The stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 12, 2007)

oh c'mon dude, SuperCars are meant for SuperPower, Super Handling, SuperFast, SuperStyle, Super QUICKness, & Veyron only does not count in Super Handling. Which is by far the most Important Characteristic of a SuperCar.
Take Ferrari Enzo for example, it does all those things, but fails when compared with McLaren F1.(quickness & fast [top speed])

Veyron maybe a *Super Luxury Coupe* car, i mean who the heck needs Leather Seats, Diamond stuffs in a SuperCar, we need Racing Seats, F1 derived Chassis, SuperLight Engine with superb Performance, ....

btw why do we need such a Torquy Engine in a SuperCar, are we going to pull sumthng.

& a Car cannot become the Ultimate with just its Spec. Sheet, its gotta prove its worhtness with time


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh forget it. Why fight? We all have our favourites. You like McLaren F1, i like Veyron. Both have their strengths and weaknesses. 
Btw which are you favourite cars? Mine are Lambo Gallardo Spyder, Enzo (black), BMW GTR and M6, Merc SLR, Porsche Cayman, Ford GT, Audi TT, RR Phantom, Murcielago (for its scissor doors), Bently Continental GT


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 12, 2007)

Well... i luv all the Lambos, the Ferraris, the Mclarens & well... the Audis, a personal fav. Did u see the Audi in _I, Robot_? I'ld luv 2 get my hands on that sexy thing.

One of my all time favs.. the old but still kool... Koenigsegg *www.autogaleria.pl/tapety/img/koenigsegg/koenigsegg_cc_2001_02.jpg
And not to forget... the Aston Martin V12 Vanquish  *www.wallpaper.net.au/wallpaper/automotive/Aston%20Martin%20Vanquish%202%20-%20100x75.jpg & DBS.
Jaguar XK, Spyder, Citroen C6. I also luv the gull-winged cars.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree that the mclaren f1 is the ultimate supercar of all time simply not only beacuse it is the fastest but also the most well engineered and profitable for its maker also.You know that aryton senna's f1 team's technical director gordon murray himself looked over the entire project of the mclaren f1 from the initial stages of starting a seperate factory for the same right down to the final delivery of the cars to the customers.Facts first the mclaren produces 627 bhp from a naturally aspirated engine whereas the bugatti veyron requires four turbo chargers to achieve that 987 bhp .The most important fact  is that according to the mclaren project leader gordon muarray  the mclaren with only 1 turbocharger can easily beat the bugatti.You cannot drive the bugatti staraight to its top speed of 405 km/hr you have to stop the car an insert a different  key after which the car will reduce its height to  reach this speed.Moreover the
bugatti veyron is something which is a result  of 4 years of engineering glitches due to overheating  and has caused massive losses to is manufacturer  however in the mclaren f1 had only 1 enginnering glitch due to faulty washer.


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 12, 2007)

One of the coolest things about the McLaren was its driving position. The only car i've seen with the steering and driver seat in the centre of the car with two small seats behind forming a triangle.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 12, 2007)

@KrazyFrog, my Favorites are -
=>'74 Porsche 911 Carerra RS (Screamer)
=>McLaren F1
=>BMW M5 (old one, with Old School Design)
=>BMW M3 GTR (of course ) 
=>Porsche 911 Turbo (the most Efficient Car)
=>Ferrari TestaRossa, Enzo.
=>Lamborghini Countach.

Sports Cars
=>Subaru Impreza
=>Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII
=>Audi RS4
=>Lancia Stratos 

Off Roaders
=>Mitsubishi Pajero (1998 model)


out of these, my All time favorite is *Porsche 911 Turbo & BMW M5*
__________
Why Veyron has to make so much of Power is coz around 300+BHP is lost in Engine Cooling, GearBox Oil Cooling, ....


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Why Veyron has to make so much of Power is coz around 300+BHP is lost in Engine Cooling, GearBox Oil Cooling, ....


Actually the veyron makes 3000bhp ,1000 bhp is swallowed by the cooling system and another 1000 bhp goes through the exhaust apparatus


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder what happened to Cadillac Sixteen. A sixteen cylinder monster in W configuration that had the unique ability to use either 4, 6, 8, 12 or 16 cylinder at a time there by saving fuel by switching off unnecessary cylinders.
Btw saw the McLaren F1 in Extreme Machines on Discovery today. It was the GT version.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

aneesh kalra said:
			
		

> Actually the veyron makes 3000bhp ,1000 bhp is swallowed by the cooling system and another 1000 bhp goes through the exhaust apparatus


 hmm thanks for correcting me, i saw it on a TV Auto Show, so dont remeber the exact figures, i thought it was 300BHP.

@Krazyfrog, that Cadillac 16 is an Concept car. not for Sale, those American doods made it to show how capable Cadillac was in making cars............ stupid Americans


----------

